# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Op een natuurlijke manier definitief en blijvend stoppen met roken

## FRANCOIS580

Méér dan dertig procent van onze bevolking rookt. En ondanks alle inspanningen van de overheid en van vele gezondheidsorganisaties neemt het aantal rokende landgenoten niet alleen toe, ze worden ook jonger. Er zijn nu ook meer en meer vrouwen die roken. Vele rokers willen van hun rookverslaving definitief verlost geraken, maar dat is veel gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Hoe komt het dat het zo moeilijk is om met roken definitief te stoppen en wat zijn de beste natuurlijke middeltjes om ons daarbij te helpen?

Stoppen met roken is voor de meesten erg moeilijk . Vooral online worden heel wat middeltjes aangeboden om met roken te stoppen en allemaal beloven ze spectaculaire resultaten. Meestal is het weggegooid geld en tevergeefse inspanningen. Toch zijn er heel wat natuurlijke middelen om definitief met roken te stoppen. Kruiden, homeopathie en therapieën zoals acupunctuur en lasertherapie helpen en ondersteunen je om te stoppen met roken.

Hoe moeilijk definitief stoppen met roken is wordt onderstreept door de bijna zeventig procent rokers die ooit een of meerdere pogingen ondernamen om met hun rookverslaving te stoppen. Amper acht procent van hen slagen ook écht in hun opzet. Dat stoppen met roken zo moeilijk is mag niemand verbazen. Weinig of niets is immers zo verslavend als roken.

*Nicotine verslaving*
Nicotine is dé boosdoener. Na amper zeven seconden is de invloed van deze stof door je lichaam al voelbaar! Nicotine zorgt er voor dat extra dopamine vrijkomt in de hersenen van rokers. Deze dopamine wordt niet voor niets hét gelukshormoon genoemd dat je een leuk en ontspannend gevoel. Roken is echter zoveel meer dan dat. Er zijn inderdaad nog heel wat andere zaken die je rookverslaving in stand houden. Roken wordt sterk gelinkt aan emoties, gewoonten en rituelen. Rokers vinden altijd wel een reden of een aanleiding om nog een sigaretje op te steken.

*Gezondheid in gevaar*
De negatieve invloed van roken op je gezondheid is enorm. Jaarlijks sterven in ons land bijna twintigduizend landgenoten aan de gevolgen van roken. Roken is vooral verantwoordelijk voor ernstige aandoeningen van ons ademhalingsstelsel zoals astma, maar ook voor levensbedreigende hart -en vaatziekten en voor long- en tal van andere soorten kanker. Hoe verslavend roken is wordt bewezen door het klein aantal mensen dat erin slaagt er definitief te verlost te geraken. De nadelen van roken op onze gezondheid zijn immers door iedereen, en vooral door de rokers zelf, maar al te goed bekend!

*Natuurlijke middelen*
Wil je succesvol stoppen met roken dan zijn motivatie en doorzetting twee hoofdrolspelers in dit moeilijke proces. Wil je écht van het roken af, dan zal je in je opzet ook slagen. Er zijn vele mogelijkheden om je daarbij te ondersteunen. Doe het bij voorkeur op een natuurlijke manier via homeopathie, acupunctuur en/of met de hulp van kruiden. Zoek de oplossing zeker niet bij geneesmiddelen, die doen meer kwaad dan goed. Ze hebben tal van nevenwerkingen die veel nadeliger zijn voor je gezondheid dan het roken zelf! Zo zijn er heel wat homeopathische middelen beschikbaar die het definitief.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Nora

Gelukkig heb ik nooit gerookt!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Neen ik ook niet... Ik rookte vroeger als zestienjarige achter hoek en kant en wanneer ik van mijn ouders dan maar mocht roken... stopte ik er mee!

----------

